# Five Ten Chase



## Picola (Mar 21, 2011)

Have anyone here used Five Ten Chase shoe for flat pedal riding? Does it stick to the pedals as well as other five ten riding shoes?

I'm looking for a good platform shoes that is a little less bulky than the women's Karver. My feet are really small and the smallest size men's shoes are usually too big for me. I'm also interested in Shimano AM-41 but I've heard that they don't stick to the pedals as well as five ten shoes.

Thanks!


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't have experience with the Shimano AM-41 (if I ride clipped in it's with the SPD version of that shoe), but for the five tens I'd imagine that the Chase shoes are probably going to stick just as well as other Five Ten shoes. Though it's a different sole pattern, it's still the same rubber. Also, being that you have smaller feet, it'll probably help you with pedal feel too and that's almost just as important (IMO) as stickiness with flat pedal shoes. 

Good luck!


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

bump. anyone have actual experience with this


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Most here will go "Impacts" Sam Hill does'nt hurt


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, I am tired of riding big bulky monster shoes. If it were me I would have a set of chuck taylors with stealth rubber, wish 5.10 would get the hint that not everyone wants to ride with othopedic looking impacts. So I vote you buy some and let me know how they go.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

as a little lady, i have to run the 5-ten Guide Tennies because there are so few options for small feet. I see that the free riders come in a size 5....may fit.

how stiff are the free riders? i love my guide tennies for grip, but would like a little stiffer (the karver is too much shoe for what i do)


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the Freeriders are perfect for all around riding if they fit you. They're a good blend of stiffness and durability without being too bulky and inflexible like the Impacts. I run Impacts for downhill and Freeriders for everything else on my MTB.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> as a little lady, i have to run the 5-ten Guide Tennies because there are so few options for small feet. I see that the free riders come in a size 5....may fit.
> 
> how stiff are the free riders? i love my guide tennies for grip, but would like a little stiffer (the karver is too much shoe for what i do)


I've been enjoying my Freerider pair for a while now and I do admit, I replace the insert with a stiffer one that cost about $20. Superfeet green


----------



## ojelijb (Jun 8, 2009)

try the Spitfire, closest to Chuck Taylors.. I use them and wear them to work then bike ride after no need to change shoes

Five Ten | Spitfire - Graphite Grey / Green


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i think the OP is a girl....or he/she has small feet like me. most fivetens start at size 6 or 7 which is still too big.

i am tempted by the white freeriders because they come in size 5....but i dont want to pay big bucks, and have them be no stiffer than my current guide-tennies. Are they stiffer than a skate shoe? because my tennies are stiffer than a running sneaker, but more flexy than a mtb shoe


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

The Freeriders are much stiffer than a normal skate shoe as far as I can tell. I think they're perfect. Still have ample foot protection and are plenty durable too without being super bulky like the Impacts. They're lighter too. Speaking of, kinda funny. I just took this video last night... They're still going strong with no damage or anything after a full season of use. :thumbsup:

Small Crash.wmv - YouTube


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I feel that if I were to go on about my Freerider pair it would just be scratching with my finger nails at the experience that I have with them. They aren't the best hike a bike shoe, but with the insert I put in them, I love them.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> i think the OP is a girl....or he/she has small feet like me. most fivetens start at size 6 or 7 which is still too big.
> 
> i am tempted by the white freeriders because they come in size 5....but i dont want to pay big bucks, and have them be no stiffer than my current guide-tennies. Are they stiffer than a skate shoe? because my tennies are stiffer than a running sneaker, but more flexy than a mtb shoe


Girl? I missed that You cant beat 5 10's but if one cant find their size, DC's are a good second choice I used them for years without any problems:thumbsup:


----------



## Picola (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I am a girl. I didn't say that specifically in my first post but I did mentioned that I have small feet and was looking for women's shoes 

I did pick up a pair of women's Karvers just over the weekend since one of the stores had them in stock and was willing to give it to me at the right price. I only had a shuttle ride on them and I'm very impressed with how much grip they have and the bulk didn't bother me as much as I thought it would. It was a shuttle run though, I was mostly going downhill so I can't comment on how it would do in pedally rides. I've decided to stick with clipless for my XC/AM rides for now and I am only putting flat pedals on my big bike.

I did get a chance to try one of my friend's AM40 side by side to the Karvers and what surprised me the most was that it was MUCH lighter it was. The AM40 was definitely less bulky. If I were looking for a pair of XC/AM shoes the AM40/41 is probably the one that I would go for. I was just so impressed with 5.10s grip that I had to pick up the Karvers for FR/DH. That said, if I could find a pair of AM40s in my size that could be a different story, I'm just not a big fan of the look of the AM41s - sorry I'm still a girl!

I still couldn't find a pair of Chase shoes to try on yet. Bummer!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i was worried the karvers would be so thick that i'd have to raise my saddle up a bit more to compensate. i have a my saddle at perfect height so that i feel balanced...i wouldnt want to change that!

somebdoy said the sole was so thick that you lose pedal feel. i'm sure thats fine for DH. i mostly do rocky XC, and since i'm riding more technical stuff now, i've stuck with my good platforms.


----------



## Picola (Mar 21, 2011)

The sole on the karvers is definitely thicker than all the other shoes I've looked at. I stand most of the time so the seat height hasn't been a problem for me. I was worried about loosing pedal feel too but it actually didn't bother me at all when I was on the trail. I don't know if I would use it for XC though since it is so heavy.

I noticed that the freerider comes in smaller size as well but I couldn't find any store that stock them in size 5 (sounds like we're wearing the same size shoes). The only thing I would watch for is the knobby soles doesn't goes all the way to the edge. I've found this to be a problem with some of the skate shoes since the pins would sit ON the perimeter of the shoes and your feet would just slide off. This doesn't seem to be a problem for people with bigger feet since their shoes are wider than the pedals. I don't know how wide your pedals is so it may not be a problem for you but it is the main reason why I was looking at the chase shoes.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i have a "wide stance" i find. My feet are always at the edge of the pedals, sometimes even slightly hanging off. i cant seem to fix it, its just where they want to comfortably go. which is why i feel so weird in clipless, like im pigeon toed!

i was looking at the chase too...i was only concerned about stiffness, because i think its more for stunts and running? that would lead me to believe they are flexy.

my tennies have awesome pattern and grip, but a tad too flexible. i start to feel it on long rides. i was worried about losing some grip with the freeriders because of what you mentioned, and the pattern being slightly different. 

i think we have to order ours directly from fiveten. The white tigers come in a size 5, but i havent seen that size on discount sites yet.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

If you want some input on this, I've been using the women's karvers for "pedally" riding for a little over a year now and they've worked out extremely well for that. It's nice to be able to pull up on the back side of the pedal stroke when going (read that as struggling ) up a slope. I was really impressed that they stick well enough to do that. Also, the padding has compacted considerably with use and while they were very "pillowy" when I got them and for awhile after, they're really not that bulky now. 

I actually have the opposite problem you two have. I wear a 10 1/2 and the karver's only go up to a 10 so my big toes touch the end. As long as I keep them stuffed with newspaper while they're stored it's not too bad but it's not all that comfortable either. *So* I was looking at the chase because I could get it in my size. No one locally carries them so I'll have to order and as I'm also concerned about the flexiness, I was hoping someone would chime in here on this. 

Anybody?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

skullcap said:


> If you want some input on this, I've been using the women's karvers for "pedally" riding for a little over a year now and they've worked out extremely well for that. It's nice to be able to pull up on the back side of the pedal stroke when going (read that as struggling ) up a slope. I was really impressed that they stick well enough to do that. Also, the padding has compacted considerably with use and while they were very "pillowy" when I got them and for awhile after, they're really not that bulky now.
> 
> I actually have the opposite problem you two have. I wear a 10 1/2 and the karver's only go up to a 10 so my big toes touch the end. As long as I keep them stuffed with newspaper while they're stored it's not too bad but it's not all that comfortable either. *So* I was looking at the chase because I could get it in my size. No one locally carries them so I'll have to order and as I'm also concerned about the flexiness, I was hoping someone would chime in here on this.
> 
> Anybody?


i agree, five tens do pull on the pedal, its almost like being 2/3 clipped in feeling. its hard to explain to anybody who hasnt ridden them. are the soles of the Karver super thick? like thick enough that you feel your center of gravity has changed? i dont want to move my saddle up a notch because of how thick they are!


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, not thick enough to change center of gravity but I did have to raise my saddle a bit. If I were to guess I'd say I probably raised it around an 1/8 inch so not much of a difference, really. I could actually take a measurement some time and report back; I marked both positions because sometimes I swap out pedals and I don't want to have to fiddle with seat height when I do it.


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

I am here to report in this year-old thread that the Chase is indeed a nice flat-pedal shoe. I had my doubts when they arrived; the tread is quite firm. Even so, they stick very well on the trail. Caveat: I have not ridden an "official" flat-pedal shoe. My best comparison point is the Exum Pro, an approach/canyoneering shoe that similarly has modest texture and firm, sticky rubber. The Chase performed significantly better than those.

Check Amazon--my size was quite cheap.


----------

